# Vega and my German Shepherd getting some park time



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Great photos of your outing! Looks like the heat didn't bother them much as they seemed to get a lot of running in! Wonderful pic of all the kisses!! Vegas has one of the coolest cuts I have seen for the summer. It must feel great for him.
_


----------



## flufflvr (Mar 20, 2010)

What a fun day! Vega looks thrilled to be out in the sun, which I'm sure is because of his trim. I think he looks great in it. I bet he loved the ducks, too!


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

I really like Vega's short trim. It looks very sporty. I'm glad the dogs were able to enjoy themselves and get out for a good run


----------



## macker905 (Mar 21, 2010)

Both of your dogs are beautiful, you must be so proud to have 2 of the most intelligient breeds. I miss my German Shepherds terribly and am looking forward to the arrival of our Standard boy (late June birth). While I am not a groomer, I think your Vega looks beautiful and perfect.
I love the second picture the most, (they are ALL nice), but I just love the way they are both reaching for your face with their tongues, showing you love and affection like they do with members of "their pack".....that's special.


----------



## macker905 (Mar 21, 2010)

Did I mention that I am jealous???


----------



## poodleholic (Jan 6, 2010)

Fabulous photos! I especially loved (and melted at) the 2nd one, with those marvelous tongues! lol


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

Wow, Vega looks SO handsome in that trim!! He's such a gorgeous dog, I think he looks great.  Most poodles can't pull off such a short trim, he looks great though. I especially love the second to last picture, it really shows off how well built he is. I also, of course, love the pictures with the kissy dogs. How cute! I wish Desmond gave me kisses lol


----------



## Reesmom (Feb 4, 2010)

What a fun day!!! I'm in Charlotte this weekend. Great pics.


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

what a great group of pics!

i've been loved by both a german shepherd and now my spoo. they are fantastic breeds.

oh and i'm loved by my cairns and eva, my lab x too (don't want anyone to feel left out).


----------



## spoosrule (Feb 16, 2008)

Looks like they enjoyed their time at the park. Thanks for sharing the pictures. Two of my favorite breeds.


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

It's so fun to see dogs having fun with their people. Nice photos!


----------

